# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  मौत को छोड कर हर मर्ज की दवाई है कलौंजी…..!

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*“मौत को छोड कर हर मर्ज की दवाई है कलौंजी…..! “*
कलयुग में धरती पर संजीवनी है कलौंजी, अनगिनत रोगों को चुटकियों में ठीक करता है।
*कैसे करें इसका सेवन*
कलौंजी के बीजों का सीधा सेवन किया जा सकता है।
एक छोटा चम्मच कलौंजी को शहद में मिश्रित करके इसका सेवन करें।
पानी में कलौंजी उबालकर छान लें और इसे पीएं।
दूध में कलौंजी उबालें। ठंडा होने दें फिर इस मिश्रण को पीएं।
कलौंजी को ग्राइंड करें तथा पानी तथा दूध के साथ इसका सेवन करें।
कलौंजी को ब्रैड, पनीर तथा पेस्ट्रियों पर छिड़क कर इसका सेवन करें।
*ये किन -किन रोगों में सहायक है 
_*टाइप-2 डायबिटीज*
प्रतिदिन 2 ग्राम कलौंजी के सेवन के परिणामस्वरूप तेज हो रहा ग्लूकोज कम होता है। इंसुलिन
रैजिस्टैंस घटती है,बीटा सैल की कार्यप्रणाली में वृद्धि होती है तथा ग्लाइकोसिलेटिड
हीमोग्लोबिन में कमी आती है।_
_*मिर्गी*
2007 में हुए एक अध्ययन के अनुसार मिर्गी से पीड़ित बच्चों में कलौंजी के सत्व का सेवन दौरे
को कम करता है।_
_*उच्च रक्तचाप*
100 या 200 मिलीग्राम कलौंजी के सत्व के दिन में दो बार सेवन से हाइपरटैंशन के मरीजों में
ब्लड प्रैशर कम होता है।_
_*Nigella damascena का बीज कोषNigella damascena का बीज कोषदमा kiss emoticon_
_कलौंजी को पानी में उबालकर इसका सत्व पीने से अस्थमा में काफी अच्छा प्रभाव पड़ता है।_
_*रक्तचाप (ब्लडप्रेशर)*
रक्तचाप (ब्लडप्रेशर) में एक कप गर्म पानी में आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल मिलाकर दिन में 2
बार पीने से रक्तचाप सामान्य बना रहता है। तथा 28 मिलीलीटर जैतुन का तेल और एक चम्मच
कलौंजी का तेल मिलाकर पूर शरीर पर मालिश आधे घंटे तक धूप में रहने से रक्तचाप में लाभ
मिलता है। यह क्रिया हर तीसरे दिन एक महीने तक करना चाहिए।_
_*गंजापन*
जली हुई कलौंजी को हेयर ऑइल में मिलाकर नियमित रूप से सिर पर मालिश करने से गंजापन दूर
होकर बाल उग आते हैं।_
_*त्वचा के विकार*
कलौंजी के चूर्ण को नारियल के तेल में मिलाकर त्वचा पर मालिश करने से त्वचा के विकार नष्ट
होते हैं।_

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

_*लकवा*
कलौंजी का तेल एक चौथाई चम्मच की मात्रा में एक कप दूध के साथ कुछ महीने तक प्रतिदिन
पीने और रोगग्रस्त अंगों पर कलौंजी के तेल से मालिश करने से लकवा रोग ठीक होता है।_
_*कान की सूजन, बहरापन*
कलौंजी का तेल कान में डालने से कान की सूजन दूर होती है। इससे बहरापन में भी लाभ होता है।_
_*सर्दी-जुकाम*
कलौंजी के बीजों को सेंककर और कपड़े में लपेटकर सूंघने से और कलौंजी का तेल और जैतून का तेल
बराबर की मात्रा में नाक में टपकाने से सर्दी-जुकाम समाप्त होता है। आधा कप पानी में आधा
चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल व चौथाई चम्मच जैतून का तेल मिलाकर इतना उबालें कि पानी खत्म हो
जाएं और केवल तेल ही रह जाएं। इसके बाद इसे छानकर 2 बूंद नाक में डालें। इससे सर्दी-जुकाम
ठीक होता है। यह पुराने जुकाम भी लाभकारी होता है।_
_*पेट के कीडे़*
10 ग्राम कलौंजी को पीसकर 3 चम्मच शहद के साथ रात सोते समय कुछ दिन तक नियमित रूप
से सेवन करने से पेट के कीडे़ नष्ट हो जाते हैं।_
_*प्रसव की पीड़ा*
कलौंजी का काढ़ा बनाकर सेवन करने से प्रसव की पीड़ा दूर होती है।_
_*पोलियों का रोग*
आधे कप गर्म पानी में एक चम्मच शहद व आधे चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल मिलाकर सुबह खाली पेट और
रात को सोते समय लें। इससे पोलियों का रोग ठीक होता है।_
_*मुंहासे*
सिरके में कलौंजी को पीसकर रात को सोते समय पूरे चेहरे पर लगाएं और सुबह पानी से चेहरे को
साफ करने से मुंहासे कुछ दिनों में ही ठीक हो जाते हैं।_
_*स्फूर्ति*
स्फूर्ति (रीवायटल) के लिए नांरगी के रस में आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल मिलाकर सेवन करने से
आलस्य और थकान दूर होती है।_
_*गठिया*
कलौंजी को रीठा के पत्तों के साथ काढ़ा बनाकर पीने से गठिया रोग समाप्त होता है।_
_*जोड़ों का दर्द*
एक चम्मच सिरका, आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल और दो चम्मच शहद मिलाकर सुबह खाली पेट और
रात को सोते समय पीने से जोड़ों का दर्द ठीक होता है।_
_*आंखों के सभी रोग*
आंखों की लाली, मोतियाबिन्द, आंखों से पानी का आना, आंखों की रोशनी कम होना आदि। इस
तरह के आंखों के रोगों में एक कप गाजर का रस, आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल और दो चम्मच शहद
मिलाकर दिन में 2बार सेवन करें। इससे आंखों के सभी रोग ठीक होते हैं। आंखों के चारों और तथा
पलकों पर कलौंजी का तेल रात को सोते समय लगाएं। इससे आंखों के रोग समाप्त होते हैं। रोगी
को अचार, बैंगन, अंडा व मछली नहीं खाना चाहिए।_
_*स्नायुविक व मानसिक तनाव*
एक कप गर्म पानी में आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल डालकर रात को सोते समय पीने से स्नायुविक
व मानसिक तनाव दूर होता है।_
_*गांठ*
कलौंजी के तेल को गांठो पर लगाने और एक चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल गर्म दूध में डालकर पीने से
गांठ नष्ट होती है।_
_*मलेरिया का बुखार*
पिसी हुई कलौंजी आधा चम्मच और एक चम्मच शहद मिलाकर चाटने से मलेरिया का बुखार ठीक
होता है।_
_*स्वप्नदोष*
यदि रात को नींद में वीर्य अपने आप निकल जाता हो तो एक कप सेब के रस में आधा चम्मच
कलौंजी का तेल मिलाकर दिन में 2 बार सेवन करें। इससे स्वप्नदोष दूर होता है। प्रतिदिन
कलौंजी के तेल की चार बूंद एक चम्मच नारियल तेल में मिलाकर सोते समय सिर में लगाने स्वप्न
दोष का रोग ठीक होता है। उपचार करते समय नींबू का सेवन न करें।_
_*कब्ज*
चीनी 5 ग्राम, सोनामुखी 4 ग्राम, 1 गिलास हल्का गर्म दूध और आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का
तेल। इन सभी को एक साथ मिलाकर रात को सोते समय पीने से कब्ज नष्ट होती है।_
_*खून की कमी*
एक कप पानी में 50 ग्राम हरा पुदीना उबाल लें और इस पानी में आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल
मिलाकर सुबह खाली पेट एवं रात को सोते समय सेवन करें। इससे 21 दिनों में खून की कमी दूर
होती है। रोगी को खाने में खट्टी वस्तुओं का उपयोग नहीं करना चाहिए।_
_*पेट दर्द*
किसी भी कारण से पेट दर्द हो एक गिलास नींबू पानी में 2 चम्मच शहद और आधा चम्मच
कलौंजी का तेल मिलाकर दिन में 2 बार पीएं। उपचार करते समय रोगी को बेसन की चीजे नहीं
खानी चाहिए। या चुटकी भर नमक और आधे चम्मच कलौंजी के तेल को आधा गिलास हल्का गर्म
पानी मिलाकर पीने से पेट का दर्द ठीक होता है। या फिर 1 गिलास मौसमी के रस में 2
चम्मच शहद और आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल मिलाकर दिन में 2 बार पीने से पेट का दर्द
समाप्त होता है।_

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

_*सिर दर्द*
कलौंजी के तेल को ललाट से कानों तक अच्छी तरह मलनें और आधा चम्मच कलौंजी के तेल को 1
चम्मच शहद में मिलाकर सुबह-शाम सेवन करने से सिर दर्द ठीक होता है। कलौंजी खाने के साथ
सिर पर कलौंजी का तेल और जैतून का तेल मिलाकर मालिश करें। इससे सिर दर्द में आराम
मिलता है और सिर से सम्बंधित अन्य रोगों भी दूर होते हैं।
कलौंजी के बीजों को गर्म करके पीस लें और कपड़े में बांधकर सूंघें। इससे सिर का दर्द दूर होता
है। कलौंजी और काला जीरा बराबर मात्रा में लेकर पानी में पीस लें और माथे पर लेप करें।
इससे सर्दी के कारण होने वाला सिर का दर्द दूर होता है।_
_*उल्टी*
आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल और आधा चम्मच अदरक का रस मिलाकर सुबह-शाम पीने से उल्टी बंद
होती है।_
_*हार्निया*
3 चम्मच करेले का रस और आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल मिलाकर सुबह खाली पेट एवं रात को
सोते समय पीने से हार्निया रोग ठीक होता है।_
_*मिर्गी के दौरें*
एक कप गर्म पानी में 2 चम्मच शहद और आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल मिलाकर दिन में तीन बार
सेवन करने से मिर्गी के दौरें ठीक होते हैं। मिर्गी के रोगी को ठंडी चीजे जैसे- अमरूद, केला,
सीताफल आदि नहीं देना चाहिए।_
_*पीलिया*
एक कप दूध में आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल मिलाकर प्रतिदिन 2 बार सुबह खाली पेट और रात
को सोते समय 1 सप्ताह तक लेने से पीलिया रोग समाप्त होता है। पीलिया से पीड़ित रोगी
को खाने में मसालेदार व खट्टी वस्तुओं का उपयोग नहीं करना चाहिए।_
_*कैंसर का रोग*
एक गिलास अंगूर के रस में आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल मिलाकर दिन में 3 बार पीने से कैंसर का
रोग ठीक होता है। इससे आंतों का कैंसर, ब्लड कैंसर व गले का कैंसर आदि में भी लाभ मिलता
है। इस रोग में रोगी को औषधि देने के साथ ही एक किलो जौ के आटे में 2 किलो गेहूं का आटा
मिलाकर इसकी रोटी, दलिया बनाकर रोगी को देना चाहिए। इस रोग में आलू, अरबी और
बैंगन का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए। कैंसर के रोगी को कलौंजी डालकर हलवा बनाकर खाना चाहिए।_

_*दांत*
कलौंजी का तेल और लौंग का तेल 1-1 बूंद मिलाकर दांत व मसूढ़ों पर लगाने से दर्द ठीक होता
है। आग में सेंधानमक जलाकर बारीक पीस लें और इसमें 2-4 बूंदे कलौंजी का तेल डालकर दांत साफ
करें। इससे साफ व स्वस्थ रहते हैं।
दांतों में कीड़े लगना व खोखलापन: रात को सोते समय कलौंजी के तेल में रुई को भिगोकर खोखले
दांतों में रखने से कीड़े नष्ट होते हैं।_
_*नींद*
रात में सोने से पहले आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल और एक चम्मच शहद मिलाकर पीने से नींद
अच्छी आती है।_

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

_*मासिकधर्म*
कलौंजी आधा से एक ग्राम की मात्रा में सुबह-शाम सेवन करने से मासिकधर्म शुरू होता है। इससे
गर्भपात होने की संभावना नहीं रहती है।
जिन माताओं बहनों को मासिकधर्म कष्ट से आता है उनके लिए कलौंजी आधा से एक ग्राम की
मात्रा में सेवन करने से मासिकस्राव का कष्ट दूर होता है और बंद मासिकस्राव शुरू हो जाता है।
कलौंजी का चूर्ण 3 ग्राम की मात्रा में शहद मिलाकर चाटने से ऋतुस्राव की पीड़ा नष्ट होती है।
मासिकधर्म की अनियमितता में लगभग आधा से डेढ़ ग्राम की मात्रा में कलौंजी के चूर्ण का सेवन
करने से मासिकधर्म नियमित समय पर आने लगता है।
यदि मासिकस्राव बंद हो गया हो और पेट में दर्द रहता हो तो एक कप गर्म पानी में आधा
चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल और दो चम्मच शहद मिलाकर सुबह-शाम पीना चाहिए। इससे बंद
मासिकस्राव शुरू हो जाता है।_
_*गर्भवती महिलाओं*
कलौंजी आधा से एक ग्राम की मात्रा में प्रतिदिन 2-3 बार सेवन करने से मासिकस्राव शुरू
होता है।_
_*गर्भवती महिलाओं को इसका सेवन नहीं कराना चाहिए क्योंकि इससे गर्भपात हो सकता है।*_
_*स्तनों का आकार*
कलौंजी आधे से एक ग्राम की मात्रा में प्रतिदिन सुबह-शाम पीने से स्तनों का आकार बढ़ता है
और स्तन सुडौल बनता है।_
_*स्तनों में दुध*
कलौंजी को आधे से 1 ग्राम की मात्रा में प्रतिदिन सुबह-शाम खाने से स्तनों में दुध बढ़ता है।_
_*स्त्रियों के चेहरे व हाथ-पैरों की सूजन:*
कलौंजी पीसकर लेप करने से हाथ पैरों की सूजन दूर होती है।_
_*बाल लम्बे व घने*
50 ग्राम कलौंजी 1 लीटर पानी में उबाल लें और इस पानी से बालों को धोएं। इससे बाल लम्बे
व घने होते हैं।_
_*बेरी-बेरी रोग*
बेरी-बेरी रोग में कलौंजी को पीसकर हाथ-पैरों की सूजन पर लगाने से सूजन मिटती है।_
_*भूख का अधिक लगना*
50 ग्राम कलौंजी को सिरके में रात को भिगो दें और सूबह पीसकर शहद में मिलाकर 4-5 ग्राम
की मात्रा सेवन करें। इससे भूख का अधिक लगना कम होता है।_
_*नपुंसकता*
कलौंजी का तेल और जैतून का तेल मिलाकर पीने से नपुंसकता दूर होती है।_
_*खाज-खुजली*
50 ग्राम कलौंजी के बीजों को पीस लें और इसमें 10 ग्राम बिल्व के पत्तों का रस व 10 ग्राम
हल्दी मिलाकर लेप बना लें। यह लेप खाज-खुजली में प्रतिदिन लगाने से रोग ठीक होता है।
__*नाड़ी का छूटना*
नाड़ी का छूटना के लिए आधे से 1 ग्राम कालौंजी को पीसकर रोगी को देने से शरीर का
ठंडापन दूर होता है और नाड़ी की गति भी तेज होती है। इस रोग में आधे से 1ग्राम कालौंजी
हर 6 घंटे पर लें और ठीक होने पर इसका प्रयोग बंद कर दें।
कलौंजी को पीसकर लेप करने से नाड़ी की जलन व सूजन दूर होती है।_
_*हिचकी*
एक ग्राम पिसी कलौंजी शहद में मिलाकर चाटने से हिचकी आनी बंद हो जाती है। तथा कलौंजी
आधा से एक ग्राम की मात्रा में मठ्ठे के साथ प्रतिदिन 3-4 बार सेवन से हिचकी दूर होती
है। या फिर कलौंजी का चूर्ण 3 ग्राम मक्खन के साथ खाने से हिचकी दूर होती है। और यदि
आप काले उड़द चिलम में रखकर तम्बाकू के साथ पीने से हिचकी में लाभ होता है।
3 ग्राम कलौंजी पीसकर दही के पानी में मिलाकर खाने से हिचकी ठीक होती है।_
_*स्मरण शक्ति*
लगभग 2 ग्राम की मात्रा में कलौंजी को पीसकर 2 ग्राम शहद में मिलाकर सुबह-शाम खाने से
स्मरण शक्ति बढ़ती है।_
_*छींके*
कलौंजी और सूखे चने को एक साथ अच्छी तरह मसलकर किसी कपड़े में बांधकर सूंघने से छींके आनी
बंद हो जाती है।_
_*पेट की गैस*
कलौंजी, जीरा और अजवाइन को बराबर मात्रा में पीसकर एक चम्मच की मात्रा में खाना खाने
के बाद लेने से पेट की गैस नष्ट होता है।_
_*पेशाब की जलन*
250 मिलीलीटर दूध में आधा चम्मच कलौंजी का तेल और एक चम्मच शहद मिलाकर पीने से पेशाब
की जलन दूर होती है।_

----------


## Yadav

*कलौंजी hoti kya hai kaha ze milti hai*

----------


## anita

> *कलौंजी hoti kya hai kaha ze milti hai*






घर में भी मिलती है और किसी भी परचून की दुकान पे पूछ लीजियेगा

----------

